# Memento audere semper



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2012)

Settimana davvero difficile.La prossima sarà peggio. Torna Manager. Dovrò essere più presente in ufficio, non come adesso che mi vedono ogni tanto anche se sono sempre rintracciabile.


Ieri tutto il giorno in compagnia del consulente flop, oggi idem, domani anche. In pratica in 10 giorni dovremmo essere in grado di sapere se deve morire il Flop con tutti i tebani o invece si può tentare di rianimare.
Mi sento una sorvegliata speciale. Ma una sorvegliata speciale coccolata.
Il commercialista per tirarmi su mi manda i video porno che pensa potrei apprezzare per tirarmi su.
L'avvocato quello del Flop mi manda mail con gattini pucciosi (lui mi vede pucciosa, non so cosa dire)
Alex, quello per l' altra mia cosa mi manda foto di lapidi chiedendomi su quale io preferisca ballare.
Comunque sempre sorvegliata speciale sono e viste le mie resistenze mentali a farmi "guidare" e "controllare" sto un pò patendo ma è giusto che sezionino il lavoro che ho svolto fino ad ora per trovare le falle.
Sono presuntuosa ed egocentrica ma intelligente abbastanza da fare un passo indietro e ascoltare.


Inutile dire che dormo poco. Ma va beh...dormo poco di default quindi non è certo un dramma. 
Sono agitata?
No. Anzi. Sono molto calma. Mattia invece è...farfalloso. Come sono in genere io.
Ogni tanto ha i picchi d'ansia ma devo dire, che ancora una volta, mi ha stupito.
Sta reagendo meglio di quanto immaginassi. E non solo caratterialmente ma anche praticamente.
Mette a posto casa senza il bisogno di minacce o rappresaglie. Mai successo.
Insomma...reagisce bene a questo clima uggioso che aleggia.
Non che io sia proprio uggiosa ma...un pò oscura si.
Stamattina, dopo che mi sono restaurata, ho preso il caffè con lui ( e 1200 gatti che ci guardavano) e ad un certo punto mi ha fatto fare una risata da lacrime.
-Bambolina...-
-Dai Mattia...Bambolina di sta cippa...-
-Bambolina di Satana volevo aggiungere...-


Il rosa mini Pony della guest star non mi soddisfa per niente.
A Mattia piace io...no. Decisamente no. Pur amando visceralmente il rosa la trovo inquietante.
Certo...sarebbe perfetta se l'adornassi anche di piccoli cristalli luminescenti...
Una guest star rosa mini Pony brillantina.
Potrei proporla a Manager ma non si può.
E se si stacca un brillantino e lo trova la moglie?
Lasciamo perdere...


Comunque cambio colore.
La farò blu.
Non so ancora se azzurro fata turchina o blu elettrico dipende dal colore che trova il negozio a cui mi sono rivolta


Ieri mentre facevo la doccia pensavo a come reagirà Manager davanti alla guest star azzurra. (sempre che ci sia una prossima volta. Il sottofondo di questa non relazione con lui è il non sapere se ci sarà una prossima volta).
E ho cominciato a ridere come una cretina.
Oddio...sarà una cosa che provocherà debacle?
Certo...sembrerà un pò aliena forse, ma i peli sono pochi quindi è davvero come se fosse una pennellata di colore su una grande tela bianca...
Forse da uomo mi piacerebbe una guest star colorata. Di azzurro almeno. O blu.
Si. Credo la troverei...intrigante.
Mattia gradisce.
Stasera proverò a cercare gli estimatori della patata colorata su internet
Magari mi si apre un mondo come per il cameltoe


Sul fronte sesso le cose vanno male.
Mattia è "troppo" dolce ed è una cosa di cui non ho bisogno.
Io e lui abbiamo i bioritmi diversi.
I problemi mi fanno diventare una ninfomane aggressiva.
Più ne ho, più ho voglia di fare sesso cattivo. Mattia al contrario. Più ne ha più ha il pipino a lombrico e diventa dolce.
:bleah:


In questi giorni pensavo anche al tradimento. Il mio.
E' evidente che percepisco Manager in maniera leggermente differente dall'inizio di questa storia.
La mia stima è rimasta immutata ma come amante proprio. Dovrei cambiarlo.
Perchè per esempio.
In questo momento della mia vita.
Un bel toy con cui rotolarsi tra le lenzuola di un motel.
Senza tante rotture di coglioni ma solo scopare e basta.
Sarebbe una bella valvola di sfogo.
Per me lo è.
Lo è sempre stata.


Mica tutti sanno nuotare e vanno in piscina per abbassare lo stress e rilassarsi.
O fare aerobica.
O corsa.
O bricolage.
Un bel pò di sesso e ci si rimette in pace con il mondo.


Comunque.
Mattia sta facendo il dolce.
E mi manda in picco.
Io gli dico _Scopami_ e lui risponde _Ti amo_.
Io gli dico _Dammi gli schiaffetti sul culo_ e lui risponde _Ti amo._
Io gli dico _Facciamo il gagging _e lui risponde _Ti amo._
Io gli dico _Dai che ci diamo dentro con il quadri anal+bondage+GangBang _e lui risponde _Ti amo._


Non ci sto dentro e curiosamente mi sono svegliata con una frase in testa stamattina. Che non riesco a togliermi.

Alla maturità, avevo portato  D' Annunzio (non mi piace, non mi è mai piaciuto e lo schifo come uomo in maniera totale ed assoluta, ma questo prescinde dalla figura storica, ed era l'unico che suscitava la mia curiosistà di allora).

Insomma la frase è

_Memento audere semper_
Ricorda di osare sempre

Ora rientro nella cripta.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Giugno 2012)

Vabbè che siamo in periodo di campionato europeo ma ... azzurro "nazionale" ?? 

Ti prego ... meglio verde ... speranza !!


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2012)

kikko64;bt3443 ha detto:
			
		

> Vabbè che siamo in periodo di campionato europeo ma ... azzurro "nazionale" ??
> 
> Ti prego ... meglio verde ... speranza !!


Non lo so che tipo di azzurro o blu trova. Vediamo.
Ma verde no dai.
E' proprio quel verde luminescente poi...dai...inquietante Mi ricorda quel robo verde tutto molliccio che sembrava vomito...(lo adoravo...mi ero fatta regalare quello con i vermi dentro)

Tu cosa ne pensi delle guest star colorate?


----------



## kikko64 (13 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3444 ha detto:
			
		

> Non lo so che tipo di azzurro o blu trova. Vediamo.
> Ma verde no dai.
> E' proprio quel verde luminescente poi...dai...inquietante Mi ricorda quel robo verde tutto molliccio che sembrava vomito...(lo adoravo...mi ero fatta regalare quello con i vermi dentro)
> 
> Tu cosa ne pensi delle guest star colorate?


Inquietanti ?? 

Poi io non sono abituato a vedere neanche il colore naturale ... Lei ha la depilazione totale ...


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2012)

kikko64;bt3445 ha detto:
			
		

> Inquietanti ??
> 
> Poi io non sono abituato a vedere neanche il colore naturale ... Lei ha la depilazione totale ...


Ti manderò una foto allora, che ne dici?





:rofl::risata:


----------



## kikko64 (13 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3446 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti manderò una foto allora, che ne dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non Ti disturbare ... cerco una foto qualsiasi, poi uso Photoshop per fare le prove colore ... e Ti faccio sapere  




... c'è un solo problemino ... io sono ... daltonico !! :risata:











...ma se proprio insisti a mandarmi la foto ... faccio le prove colore sul soggetto giusto ...:diavoletto: ... basta che poi non ricominci con la solita storia ...


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2012)

kikko64;bt3447 ha detto:
			
		

> Non Ti disturbare ... cerco una foto qualsiasi, poi uso Photoshop per fare le prove colore ... e Ti faccio sapere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No scusa. Non ho letto bene? Hai rifiutato una foto osè di Tebina?Detta anche l'attizza manager fedeli?
E con la scusa del daltonismo?

Faccio finta di non avere letto.

Quale solita storia?
Quella che tu scappi e io ti inseguo urlando
"KIKKKKOOOOOOOOOOOO DAI DAI DAI! SEI BELLISSIMO CON IL PIPINO FUXIA!DAI DAI FATTELO FARE! KIKKKOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## kikko64 (13 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3448 ha detto:
			
		

> No scusa. Non ho letto bene? Hai rifiutato una foto osè di Tebina?Detta anche l'attizza manager fedeli?
> E con la scusa del daltonismo?
> 
> Faccio finta di non avere letto.
> ...


Io non ho rifiutato la Tua foto osè ... volevo solo evitarTi la fatica ... :angeletto:

Per il daltonismo invece ... non è detto che i colori che vedo io siano uguali a quelli che vedi Tu !!
Il mio pipino FUXIA ???? vade retro :diavoletto: ... prima dovresti raggiungermi (e correre con il tacco 12 non è facile) ... poi ... piuttosto ... mi depilo anch'io !!

Perché non lo colori a Manager ?? Vorrei proprio vederlo poi a spiegarlo alla moglie :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (13 Giugno 2012)

L'importante è avere la forza e il coraggio per affrontare tutto a testa alta... e mi pare che in questo tu non manchi...

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Bambolina! :rotfl:

Voglio anche io una foto osè!


----------

